# DMC TT wide body kit under development.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.audi-tt-tuning.de


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

As if there aren't enough ways to chav your TT already


----------



## mrphil (May 30, 2010)

triplefan said:


> As if there aren't enough ways to chav your TT already


Is "Chav your TT" a spinoff programme of Pimp my Ride? :lol:

Anyway, for original poster, no idea why you would want to do that to a TT - its a design icon without having a load of fibreglass slapped all over it!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I honestly think this will go down as good as someone taking a dump on your bonnet


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Its for the track.
Steve


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Its for the track.
> Steve


 :lol:

I get that, but it doesn't mean as the price point of TTs continues to fall that some MaxPower reader who's just traded his Saxo won't think it looks good


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not my cup of tea BUT....

It's your car you pay your money and take your choice so hope it all works out for you matey


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Done right it can look good, but so so difficult to do right, make sure your wheels are very aggressive offset and sit flush or it will look really really awful. Would like to see fat tyres on front & back though


----------



## Lee-G (Jan 2, 2011)

Good luck with the mod mate. I don't know why people are writing the mod off without seeing the finished product. You cant tell if the mod is going to look good or not til its finished and standing next to a nice TT.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lee-G said:


> Good luck with the mod mate. I don't know why people are writing the mod off without seeing the finished product. You cant tell if the mod is going to look good or not til its finished and standing next to a nice TT.


+1 S P O T O N


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

jamman said:


> Lee-G said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with the mod mate. I don't know why people are writing the mod off without seeing the finished product. You cant tell if the mod is going to look good or not til its finished and standing next to a nice TT.
> ...


Point 1, he is not doing the mod
2, finished or not it looks a disaster, last time I checked we were allowed an opinion
3, not even ABT could make it work properly

http://audittrs.wordpress.com/2011/01/0 ... -body-kit/


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive tried looking on here but cant find it.. Im sure a guy posted a picture of his YELLOW TT with a wide kit on it and everyone said how nice it was.. Im sure in the picture was another car also possibly another tt cant remember now..

Nobody remember the picture ? who it was or can find it.. ???


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

triplefan said:



> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Lee-G said:
> ...


Point 1 Point taken your right

Point 2 Grouchy fecker x

Point 3 Agreed i hate them all but each to their own


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

modified_1, pics now deleted.

Was gold, but looked like this


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

jamman said:


> Point 2 Grouchy fecker x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Busted, apologies it's been a crap day at work


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

triplefan said:


> modified_1, pics now deleted.
> 
> Was gold, but looked like this


Yep vile (kit and the wheels) but if you turned up in it at a meet I would tell a white lie and say it looked ok


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure thats it.. Think this is the 1 i mean

the topic was

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167857&start=0

this is a lil pic from google cant find anything bigger


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

triplefan said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Lee-G said:
> ...


Point 2 is no longer valid. After the Princess got her feelings crushed due to member opinions regarding her chaved TT, and this forum and the other forum rallied around her as if her dog had just been drawn/quartered at the hands of those expressing their unsolicited opinions, said opinions have been few and far between. :-* :wink: :-*

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder who you are referring to there...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the " warrior princess ",, that was so funny,, and then the " other side " using her as a tool to slag off this forum,,, like a " tug of love " princess !!  
oh, and i like the wide body !!!!!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OK Im Lost ............


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

DRLS' - Discuss. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The only part of the body I would modify is a wider rear bumper at the wheels area so you can't see half the tyre from the back. Each to their own.
Steve


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

I _really_ want to see how this looks like when it's done, so please post more pics if you have progressed any with it. A lot of TT owners are purists that doesn't like too much of a change in the appearance. I think there are enough standard or little modified TT's to allow few to be quite different. 

Mici


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jamman said:


> Lee-G said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with the mod mate. I don't know why people are writing the mod off without seeing the finished product. You cant tell if the mod is going to look good or not til its finished and standing next to a nice TT.
> ...


+2 give it a chance. I think it may well look good low and mean with a touring car look when finished.


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> The only part of the body I would modify is a wider rear bumper at the wheels area
> 
> 
> > so you can't see half the tyre from the back. Each to their own.
> ...


Thats easy Steve,fit some mud flaps!!!
:lol:

Anthony.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

jamman said:


> Not my cup of tea BUT....
> 
> It's your car you pay your money and take your choice so hope it all works out for you matey


+1 

IMO The MK1 has got some perfect lines already and best improved with the subtle mods as per majority of TTs on the forum.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That's the problem 90% of the TT's on here all look the same not many actually think outside of the box


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> That's the problem 90% of the TT's on here all look the same not many actually think outside of the box


 He who dares wins :wink: I was never one for being in the box :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

If I had the money and the resources I would have two TT's, one reasonably stock, OEM(ish) :roll: and another which was modded to the hilt and a wide body kit would be on it if I thought the quality was there. To be honest, like a few have said, you can't really tell what this is going to look like until it's finished but it's not looking too bad in my opinion. OK it's not going to be everyone's taste but no mods are.

Graham


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

my opinion is the same as the last few.. and im sure ill get shot down.. but the standard tt looks a little too boring sometimes.. all these v6 bumpers etc dont do anything for the car except make it look like another tt.

id like to see how this looks when its finished. it might look good.


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

R5T, any news or new pics on your progress? 

Mici


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Screw the haters, this car will look awesome (or at least the widebody parts). It's nice that someone actually thinks about doing something different. It's tiring seeing the same old crap rs4 and LM reps that everyone thinks so highly about. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Would like to see how this had gone forward... 

Mici


----------



## amhobbs (Jan 12, 2010)

News on this project here:
http://audittrs.wordpress.com/2012/09/2 ... -kit-news/

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not a fan of aftermarket exterior parts, but this would bring some function also as you could run wider tyres... hmm


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

With the exception of the awful rear side vent I think that will look quite good - perhaps a bit OTT for the road but nice on the track


----------



## untamedtt (May 4, 2013)

I like it, maybe add the other vented wings I've seen on here for a little more aggression and loose the side vent.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

RazMan said:


> With the exception of the awful rear side vent I think that will look quite good - perhaps a bit OTT for the road but nice on the track


I thought the same as I scrolled down :/ let's just hope that they are ducted to an oil cooler for the haldex at least!

Also apart from the spoiler bolt on spoiler (yes I said that correctly) it's coming along nicely. Execution is nice and clean and won't look too too far off some of the 24hr track TT's


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Will clearly be epic on all levels, let the forum nazis say what they want, your car your rules. Like you will listen anyway lol!

Looks good so far, dtm looking is always a win....

Nice!


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like this could turn out very good cant wait to see it finished

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes i like that,, apart from the rear side vents ( i dont like things which dont actually do anything  ) it is nice,, i would like to see it finished,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, looking back over the post, now been runing for a few years, i wonder how many of the original objectors who were so in love with the OEM lines of their cars still actually have one or have moved on !! :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Two and a half years since the first post. Did the car ever get completed?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Love the look of that kit, Except the side vent :lol:

Essence of the RWB kits for a porsche 964!

Be nice to see if this ever got completed.


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Found this when googled DMC Widebody



I hope it has the go to keep up with the show, and the racing stripe of course.


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

Curious to see a finished project


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matty! said:


> Found this when googled DMC Widebody
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it has the go to keep up with the show, and the racing stripe of course.


Ok scary as it seems and as Neil pointed out..without the technicalities of vents etc...it looks ok. I am really looking forward to seeing the finished kit. I really think they should keep it smooth ,and not go ABT retro overkill. And this could be a success. The vortex is neat and slightly minimalist but it works even now. 

Damien.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pics can do the talking... NOT MY CAR I'm not fast or furious  Personally I'd just want wide fenders to put wider tyres for more grip


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

nate42 said:


> Pics can do the talking...


I really like that, my favourite colour is orange so it was off to a good start

TT on steroids. :twisted:


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

I really like this actually. Changed a bit since the initial design, which I think is good. I also like the fact you kept it subtle!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

nate42 said:


> Pics can do the talking...


I love. The end.

J
xx

p.s no opinion allowed so its seems just sayinggggg


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Normally I tend to ignore these threads as the only mod I'd like to do myself is the 3 litre TT bumper but it's not really a priority. The cars shown on this thread so far, I don't like them at all. I think some people are trying hard to be original and making their car unique but in the end it all looks a bit too chavtastic and tacky in my very modest opinion. Wide body kits, mk2 style front bumpers, strips, cars lowered down so much that if you fart while driving you'll be scraping all the car's underside, etc... It all ruin the looks of the car but each to their own and as some people have already said, we can all agree to disagree!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looking good mate,, I notice some of the original mods have been dropped, the rear scoop , good,,,, the front vented " fenders ",, should have kept them !! 8)


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

really like the arches on this makes it look great imo

would be interesting to see how the arch set up would look with a more standard type front and rear bumpers.

only bit not sure on is the back

i love the diffuser but not sure on the additional black bit that goes round it think it would have looked better with all orange bumper and then a big arse finned carbon diffuser for a more dtm race car look

whats the spec on the wheels width offset etc they look insane!!!


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah little over the top for me also.

More info on the guys car can be found here:

http://auditttuning.org/author/audittrs/


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks stunning


----------

